# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Χανδρής [Chandris Lines & Cruises]

## Ellinis

¶φου εξαφανίστηκε και το τελευταίο κομμάτι του ναυαγισμένου ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ, θα έλεγε κανείς πως δεν απομένει τίποτα από τα παλιά καράβια του Χανδρή.

Ωστόσο ανακάλυψα στο διαδύκτιο πως κάτι ακόμη υπάρχει.
Το κουφάρι της φωτογραφίας ανήκει στο κάποτε ΦΙΟΡΙΤΑ/ΑΡΙΑΝΕ ΙΙ του Χανδρή. 

fiorita wreck.jpg

Στα γεράματα βρέθηκε στην Τουρκία όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκε για λίγο ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο.
Τελικά σε μια κακοκαιρία μπατάρισε και παραμένει εκεί, κοντά στην κάποτε Ελληνική Μάκρη απέναντι από τη Ρόδο.

----------


## scoufgian

to Victoria του Χανδρη...........

----------


## esperos

Chandris  more...

THE AZUR.jpg

THE VICTORIA.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίο υλικό αγαπητέ esperos. αλλά και ωραία τα βαποριά εκείνης της εποχής.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Linz, καλο το Azur, αλλα οσο κοιταω τη Victoria, τοσο πιο πολυ μου ερχεται στο μυαλο η λεξη "Αρχοντοβαπορο"! Τελειες οι φωτο σου!!

----------


## esperos

¶λλα  δύο  μέλη  της  οικογένειας  Χανδρή  εδώ,  ξεκουράζουνται  στα  Αμπελάκια  τον  χειμώνα  1986-87.


ROMANZA.jpg



ARIANE.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

> Συναντιόμασταν στο Dubrovnik κάθε δεύτερη εβδομάδα .Ήμουν τότε στο World Renaissance .


και μια απο εμενα
Italis.jpg

Πηγή: www.shipsnostalgia.com

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το ΙΤΑΛΙΣ στη Γενοβα υποθετω?

----------


## samichri

> και μια απο εμενα
> Italis.jpg


Το ΙΤΑΛΙΣ δεν είναι το πρώην AMERICA ? ή μήπως κάνω λάθος ??

----------


## mastrokostas

America , Australis, Italis,Alferdoss, και στα τελευταια του American Star .Δες εδω περισσοτερα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

πανδαισια φωτο χαντρης.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...o.php?photo=37
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=14484
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=28896

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

χαντρης συνεχεια

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77564
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77393
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77394
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=78580

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

και συνεχεια

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77070
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=76013
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77396
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77398

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ιστορικές φωτό αλλά και πανέμορφα βαπόρια. Να΄σαι καλά. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

εχω και αλλες mastrovasilis

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=35219
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=65445
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=81067
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=73496

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

δυστιχως εγω δεν τα προλαβα αυτα τα βαπορια

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77117
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77120
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77399

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

αυριο εχει και συνεχεια

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=87361
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=90329
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=54182
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=69355
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=74650

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πανέμορφη ιστορική αναδρομή. Καταπληκτικά βαπόρια. Να΄σαι καλά. Νίκο.!!!

----------


## sylver23

νικο απαιχτος .πραγματικα εδωσες ρεστα σημερα.αναμενουμε συνεχεια

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

ευχαριστω και τωρα η συνεχεια.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=67107
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=101022
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75229

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

εχει και αλλα

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75226
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75153
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75085
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75088

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

μη φυγετε δεν τελειοσαμε

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=76627
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=44826
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=86216
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=135193

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

χαντρης συνεχεια

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

χαντρης και αλλο

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=87360
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=87622
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=88102
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=135096

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

χαντρης ακομα

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=77439
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=120095
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=89576

----------


## vinman

Σκανάρισμα απο την μπροσούρα του Χανδρή του 1987!!
The Azur για όλους τους φίλους!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30125

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30126



...και άλλη μία απο την μπροσούρα του 1988...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30127

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σκανάρισμα απο την μπροσούρα του Χανδρή του 1987!!
> The Azur για όλους τους φίλους!!
> ...και άλλη μία απο την μπροσούρα του 1988...


H τριτη φωτο του ποτε ειναι? Πρεπει να ειναι μετα τη μετασκευη που του εκλεισαν το γκαραζ. Στην μια απο τις πανω, φαινεται ο καταπελτης στην πρυμη, και δεν εχει φτερα στις τσιμινιερες, πραγμα το οποιο εχει προστεθει στην κατω.

----------


## Ellinis

Χωρις να είμαι σίγουρος πρέπει να είναι μοντάζ σε φωτογραφία επι Γαλλικών ημερών. βλέπω το όνομα πως παραμένει Azur και όχι The Azur (όπως μετανομάστηκε το 1987 τη χρονιά που το πήρε ο Χανδρής).. συν και μια τρικολόρ στον ιστό.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Χωρις να είμαι σίγουρος πρέπει να είναι μοντάζ σε φωτογραφία επι Γαλλικών ημερών. βλέπω το όνομα πως παραμένει Azur και όχι The Azur (όπως μετανομάστηκε το 1987 τη χρονιά που το πήρε ο Χανδρής).. συν και μια τρικολόρ στον ιστό.


Οι τσιμινιερες στη δευτερη (απο πρυμη), δειχνουν να ειναι retouch. Η τρικολορε στον πλωριο ιστο, δειχνει οτι βρισκεται σε Γαλλικο λιμανι (Ή κανω λαθος?). Ο Χανδρης το αγορασε, ή το ειχε ναυλωμενο απο την Paquet Cruises?

----------


## starce

Kalispera se oloys, gia to The Azur a po ti ksero, giati gnirsa poli kala ton Mr Poulidis ths Festival Cruises, afto to karavi to ixai pari h Ambassador Cruises kai to ixai navlosi ston Xandris. Otan bike h Festival Cruises afto htan to proto toys kruoazieroplio.

----------


## Ellinis

H Αmbassador Cruises ήταν δηλαδή του Πουλίδη; ο πρόγονος της festival;

----------


## starce

Ego ksero nai

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aρα, καλα θυμαμαι οτι ο Χανδρης το ειχε ναυλωσει απο καπου, αλλα εκανα λαθος την εταιρια!

----------


## Ellinis

Εξάλου την Paquet το 1990 την αγορασε η Costa και έπαψε να υπάρχει ως ξεχωριστή οντότητα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αγαπητοί φίλοι Finnpartner και Ellinis, όντως οι δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες είναι ρετουσαρισμένες από φωτό επί Paquet με προσθήκη των σινιάλων του Χανδρή. Η τρίτη φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε τον Απρίλιο του 1987 εν πλω από Genova (ήμουν και εγώ εκεί). Το γκαράζ υπήρχε επί ημερών Χανδρή, πολύ μικρό σε μέγεθος λόγω των εσωτερικών καμπινών που χτίστηκαν και το είχαν διαμορφώσει σε sports center με κανονικό γήπεδο βόλλεϋ μέσα μεταξύ άλλων.

----------


## britanis

my new kombolai  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## britanis

:Razz: my collection of CHANDRIS LINER

----------


## britanis

:Razz: my collection of CHANDRIS LINER part 2

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy,
Absolutely brilliant, what a priceless collection......Well Done !!
All the best, Henry.

----------


## britanis

and 3 other came soon;-))

----------


## britanis

i found by ebay a picture from the achille lauro chandris line?????????????????
is that a joke ??

----------


## starce

I thing yes. As I remember Achille Lauro never sailed under Chandris.

----------


## britanis

look by ebay under chandris line!

----------


## starce

File britanis which site of ebay

----------


## Ship's Agent

Jut to let you know that during a brief time Chandris and Flotta Lauro joined services, and in fact they even made a company postcard advertising the Achille Lauro under both companies association.

I will post a scan of it soon...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Dear friends, the Chandris brochure of 1985 includes the Achile Lauro as it was managed by Chandris with the possible option of purchase. As a matter of fact I was the Shore Excursion manager on board Romanza (1985), but the original plans were for me to board the Achile Lauro. The Chief Purser was already on board coming from Chandris (J. Synodinos), but last minute changes in March 1985 had me change ships. I was very lucky- if you remember what happened to Achile Lauro in 85.....

----------


## Ellinis

reina del mar5.jpg

REINA DEL MAR in Chandris colours! a "photoshop" of course as she never wear them. But was she bought after all?

The widely known story of REINA DEL MAR goes like that:



> _Her service with Pacific Steam Navigation Co ended when she completed her last South American voyage in March of 1964. She was refitted for cruising during 1964 and was then chartered to a South African organisation; Max Wilson's Travel Savings Association (TSA), the principle shareholders being Canadian Pacific, Union-Castle and Royal Mail. With Union-Castle Line managing the ship she commenced her first sailing to New York on 10th June 1964. In October Union-Castle Line took over ownership of TSA and in November she was painted in the famous lilac livery of the mailship operators. The Reina was still owned by PSNC and was chartered to Union-Castle for five years. In 1973 she was finally acquired by Union-Castle Line before the charter expired and she traded for a further two years._
> _Source_


 
But where does Chandris fits into this?
The photo comes from a 1964 article from greek magazine _Nautika Hronika_ which mentions that she had been bought by Chandris for £3million with the aggreement to charter her back to TSA "until the end of her life"! Chandris also took a 20% share in TSA. The ship would raise the Greek flag in June 1964, crewed with Greeks and renamed accordingly.

Here it is from another source:



> _In November 1963 a powerful controversy sprang up over the decision to resell the Reina del Mar to the Greek shipowner A.J. Chandris. Flying the Greek flag and manned by a Greek crew she would be chartered back to TSA for her lifetime. Chandris would become a fifth equal shareholder. Sir Nicholas Cayzer, the then chairman of TSA, pointed out that the organisation was primarily a sales concern and not a shipping company, and was not geared to operating a cruise ship on a complicated itinerary._
> _Ambitious plans were announced. With an increase from 770 to 1,150 in her passenger capacity, and with new public rooms and facilities, the Reina del Mar would be well equipped for her new role as a full-time cruise liner. A sixty day voyage from Durban to Japan for the Olympics was scheduled as a curtain raiser._


However the British seafarers unions put a strong opposition, and they found a good argument when LAKONIA sunk. TSA stepped back from the deal and Chandris never took delivery of the REINA DEL MAR.
Sadly though, if she had came in Greek hands she would have survived for longer. She was scrapped in 1975 with only 19 years of service.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Aris for yet another fascinating story!........very interesting indeed
Henry

----------


## britanis

it is my for 6 minutes by ebay ;-))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## britanis

;-))))))))))))))))))now i hold the single in my hand

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is an old advertisement of _Chandris Lines_. This one is advertising his regular route to Australia (_Australis, Ellinis, Patris_ and _Queen Frederica_) as well as the route to Halifax and New York (_Americanis_).

The document is from the _1968 Athlitiki Protohronia_ that was issued in November 1967. it is of some value also for its cover, showing our pole vault recordman _Christos Papanikolaou*_ in his better "early" years...
___
* I always wonder if the under-40 contributors here know this name (1) ... Perhaps yes... But then do they know the name _Yorgos Roumbanis_  (2)?  And what about _Rigas Eustathiades_ (3)? _Ah... memories..._
___

Handris1.jpg
________
1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christos_Papanikolaou
2. http://www.athletix.org/Athletes/Roumbanis.htm
3. http://www.sports-reference.com/olym...thiadis-1.html

----------


## Ellinis

Another ship that never made it to Chadris was the Constitution.

In February 1970, it was announced that her acquisition was now official and that once delivered to Chandris she would sail in round-the-world cruising. 
However the US maritime unions had not said their last word, and a month later her sale was cancelled.

Constitution was left laid up for several years and was finally sold to CY Tung, together with her sister Independence, for Hawaiian cruising.

The heading of the article writes "we improve in number and quality of ships"

constit.jpg
Source: Ναυτικά Χρονικά, 1970

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_A Rarely Discussed Chandris Liner_

_Chimara: The first Chandris liner (1922-24)_

In the wonderful book by Peter Plowman's _Chandris Liners_ book http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=54710&page=2 one can read just five lines on page 7 about the first Chandris liner (or more accurately passenger ship).




> In 1922 _John Chandris expanded into the passenger trade_ when he purchased a small vessel, the 300 gross ton *Chimara*, which he placed on a ferry service between Piraeus and Corinth


I have now discovered important information on this _Chimara_ or _Heimarra_ as it is spelled in Greek.

According to Miramar, she was the well known passenger ship _Prinz Heinrich_ built in the _Oderwerke Shipyards_ in 1904 for the _Misdroy Steamship Co_.




> IDNo: 5602302 Year: 1904
> Name: PRINZ HEINRICH Launch Date: 
> Type: Passenger ship Date of completion: 6.04
> Flag: DEU Keel: 
> Tons: 358 Link: 
> DWT: Yard No: 544
> Length overall: LPP: 50.3 Beam: 7.7 
> Builder: Stettiner Oderwerke
> Material of build: Location of yard: Stettin-Grabow
> ...


Original German data give a more accurate picture of the ship. She had 358 tons. Her length was 60 m (not 50.3 m as noted in Miramar above) and her width was 7.6 m. She had two triple expansion engines and achieved a service speed of 13 knots. It must be noted that the Dutch site http://vloot.web-log.nl/vloot/j_groe...cht/index.html that describes her as _Kerkerak_ (1918-22) gives the wrong length as well; in addition it gives a speed og just 9 knots!

She was purchased by Chandris in 1922 (not in 1923 as Miramar stated in the corrected records). Here is an ad from _Embros_ of July 25, 1922 for "excursion to Spetses" every Saturday. Of course she is spelled _Heimarra._

19220725e.jpg

She was leaving Piraeus every Saturday at 3:00 pm for _Aegina, Methana, Poros, Hydra_ and _Spetses_ with arrival there at 8:00 pm. A very interesting statement is the following. 



> The passengers have the right to stay on the ship during the night


. And then



> Return from Spetses (with) departure at midnight on Sunday


.
To me, all this sounds like a very early cruise in Saronikos gulf!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_A Rarely Discussed Chandris Liner_

_Chimara: The first Chandris liner (1922-24)_

The ads of (effectively) cruises to the Argosaronikos islands ran for just 7 days, from July 19 to 25, 1922. 

19220721 Heimarra.jpg
Ad of July 21, 1922

This was not a good time for Chandris to introduce his first passenger ship...

First on the 26th, Methana was shaken by a serious earthquake that led to the evacuation of the whole town and interruption or regular service to Methana and Poros!

19220727 Methana.jpg
19220728 Methana.jpg

But the major reason were the black clouds appearing in the horizon with the retreat of the Greek army in Asia Minor... By the beginning of August, Athens was in a state of panic and there was no interest whatsoever in vacationing and quasi-cruises... By the 20th of August large numbers of refugees were arriving in Athens, the Gounaris government fell, and most of the passenger ships were requisitioned and sent to Chios and Mytilene waiting for request for help from Smyrna, Kydonies, Adramyttion and other Greek centers.

I did not see another ad of _Chimara_ (or _Heimarra_) in _Embros_ for the rest of the year or in 1923... At the end of 1923, _Chimara_ was sold to the Turkish army (of all interests) and named _Kocaeli_, the Turkish name for Pontoerakleia. She was scrapped twenty years later in... Fener (the Greek Fanari).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

On November 15, 1969, the Greek newspaper _Embros_ had a long two-page article on immigration to Australia and the _Chandris Lines_

19691115 Austr.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και για φωτο πλοίου έβαλαν αυτό που δεν φόρεσε ποτέ τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή, του reina del Mar! απίστευτο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και για φωτο πλοίου έβαλαν αυτό που δεν φόρεσε ποτέ τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή, του reina del Mar! απίστευτο...


Alh0eia? Ma auto exei to X sto fougaro!

----------


## Ellinis

Mε ενα μοντάζ όλα γίνονται...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και για φωτο πλοίου έβαλαν αυτό που δεν φόρεσε ποτέ τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή, του reina del Mar! απίστευτο...


Mα λεω κι εγω... Γνωστο το πλοιο, αλλα δεν μου κολλαγε για Χανδρη!! Reina Del Mar, και μαλιστα πριν την μετασκευη του 1964 σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο!

----------


## Ellinis

To όμορφο εξώφυλλο της μπροσούρας της Χανδρή/Celebrity, γύρω στο 90/91. 

chandris ad.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το AUSONIA με τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή! Καρτ ποστάλ που πουλιόταν στο e-bay με το γνωστό φόντο της Βενετίας.
Ο Χανδρής θα ναύλωνε το καράβι αλλά τελικά έκανε πίσω όταν παρουσιάστηκαν προβλήματα με το Ιταλικό πλήρωμα που έκανε στάσεις/απεργίες.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι το AUSONIA με τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή! Καρτ ποστάλ που πουλιόταν στο e-bay με το γνωστό φόντο της Βενετίας.
> Ο Χανδρής θα ναύλωνε το καράβι αλλά τελικά έκανε πίσω όταν παρουσιάστηκαν προβλήματα με το Ιταλικό πλήρωμα που έκανε στάσεις/απεργίες.
> 
> Image1.jpg


Very interesting and very nice.

----------


## gtogias

1966 και οι εφημερίδες της εποχής είναι γεμάτες με διαφημίσεις-αναγγελίες δρομολογίων πλοίων. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ολόκληρη σελίδα (και τότε ήταν σεντόνια) είναι γεμάτες με αυτές.

Μια ακόμη διαφήμιση της Chandris Lines με τα υπερωκεάνεια της:

1966 12 24 Εμπρός σελ 2aJPG.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 1966 και οι εφημερίδες της εποχής είναι γεμάτες με διαφημίσεις-αναγγελίες δρομολογίων πλοίων. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ολόκληρη σελίδα (και τότε ήταν σεντόνια) είναι γεμάτες με αυτές.
> 
> Μια ακόμη διαφήμιση της Chandris Lines με τα υπερωκεάνεια της:
> 
> 1966 12 24 Εμπρός σελ 2aJPG.JPG


Φιλε Γιωργο
Οι ανακαλυψεις σου απο τις εφημεριδες των αρχων της δεκαετιας 1960 μας εχουν καταπληξει τωρα τελευταια. Mπραβο και παλι μπραβο.

----------


## Hlias

Τελικά ο Χανδρής είχε τα ομορφότερα κρουαζιερόπλοια... Πολύ όμορφα σκαριά... Εν τω μεταξύ, ψάχνοντας πληροφορίες γι' αυτόν τον άνθρωπο ή για την εταιρία, εντυπωσιάστηκα. 

"Ο κ. Γιάννης Χανδρής, ο οποίος ζει στο Λονδίνο και είναι Βρετανός υπήκοος σύμφωνα με το αρχείο του Companies Ηouse, προέρχεται από μια μεγάλη ναυτική οικογένεια που ξεκίνησε την πορεία της στη θάλασσα από τον παππού του το 1915. Ως το 1976 ο όμιλος Χανδρή διαχειριζόταν τον μεγαλύτερο στόλο κρουαζιεροπλοίων στο κόσμο, εκτοπίζοντας από την πρώτη θέση παγκοσμίως εταιρείες όπως η Cunard, η Ρ&Ο και η Union Castle. Η εταιρεία αυτή πωλήθηκε το 1997 και η οικογένεια Χανδρή πούλησε τότε αντί 170 εκατ. στερλινών το 51% που κατείχε σε αυτήν. Η οικογένεια Χανδρή διαθέτει τεράστια ακίνητη περιουσία στη Βρετανία και εκτιμάται ότι το 50% της εταιρείας ακινήτων London & Cambridge Ρroperties τής ανήκει. Η οικογένεια Χανδρή εξακολουθεί να διατηρεί στενούς δεσμούς με την Ελλάδα αναπτύσσοντας δραστηριότητα στους τομείς της ναυτιλίας και του τουρισμού. Η περιουσία της οικογένειας εκτιμάται ότι ανέρχεται στα 600 εκατ. στερλίνες."

Πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και το σημαντικότερο φίλε Hlia είναι ότι η μεν εταιρία Χανδρή πούλησε στην RCCL το 51%, το "Χ" όμως παρέμεινε σε όλο τον στόλο της Celebrity.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear Friends, for those of you who are interested in the history of the company and have not seen this publication "The First Ten Years" from 1959. I am scanning it for you in two parts with a selection of pages. Sorry its in English but I know most of you can read it!

If it proves popular am willing to scan the follow up publication of 1968 which inludes some beautiful photo paintings of both Chandris Lines and Chandris Cruises fleets and an update on the company's history.

Henry.

scan0305.jpg

scan0306.jpg

scan0307.jpg

scan0308.jpg

scan0309.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Part 2 of The First ten Years..........

scan0310.jpg

scan0311.jpg

scan0312.jpg

scan0313.jpg

scan0314.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Part 2 of The First ten Years..........
> 
> scan0310.jpg
> 
> scan0311.jpg
> 
> scan0312.jpg
> 
> scan0313.jpg
> ...


THANK YOU so much Henry!  Absolutely wonderful. I di dnot have this particular book in my library!

Nicholas

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Dear Friends, for those of you who are interested in the history of the company and have not seen this publication "The First Ten Years" from 1959. I am scanning it for you in two parts with a selection of pages. Sorry its in English but I know most of you can read it!
> 
> If it proves popular am willing to scan the follow up publication of 1968 which inludes some beautiful photo paintings of both Chandris Lines and Chandris Cruises fleets and an update on the company's history.
> 
> Henry.
> 
> scan0305.jpg
> 
> scan0306.jpg
> ...


Please do Henry. Such rare documents have to be shared and admired by friends.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, here is the second publication, again in two parts and a selection of pages (I have included the most visually attractive ones). This one was published in USA and some of you may have already seen it.

It has some beautiful photo paintings of both fleets and includes Chandris Cruises plus un update on the main fleet. They were a truly global company as their route maps and worldwide offices show and by far the biggest and most important Greek passenger and cargo shipping company of its day.

It was published on the introductiuon of the Amerikanis in August 1968.

Henry.

scan0315.jpg

scan0316.jpg

scan0317.jpg

scan0318.jpg

scan0319.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This is part 2 with the remaining pages incuding an updated fleet list.

All the best, Henry.

scan0320.jpg

scan0321.jpg

scan0322.jpg

scan0323.jpg

scan0324.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> This is part 2 with the remaining pages incuding an updated fleet list.
> 
> All the best, Henry.
> 
> scan0320.jpg
> 
> scan0321.jpg
> 
> scan0322.jpg
> ...


Henry

It is very hard to find the right words to thank you for your sharing if these very rare publications, which are representative of this splendid company and its magnificent ships.

Please accept my gratitude for all these postings.

Regards

George

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Henry
> 
> It is very hard to find the right words to thank you for your sharing if these very rare publications, which are representative of this splendid company and its magnificent ships.
> 
> Please accept my gratitude for all these postings.
> 
> Regards
> 
> George


I add my warm personal regards and thanks for this great document

Nicholas

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks to George and Nicholas. It is a pleasure for me to share these publications with people who I know will appreciate them as much as I do!
Chandris was always my favourite company since I was very young and is my biggest collection of brochures,postcards,photos,deck plans,books etc.

Hopefully I will  upload many more interesting items for all to enjoy.

Best regards, Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Thank you one more time Henry. And since you started the trip down the memory lane with Chandris, I searched around and found the 1989-90 desktop calendar I had stored somewhere. For now the cover, and very soon the 12 months.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πρωτοχρονιατικες ευχες του 1966 του *Χανδρη

*19651225 Chandris.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ημερολογίου CHANDRIS CRUISES 1989-90 συνέχεια: Ιανουάριος-Φεβρουάριος 1989 ΤΗΕ AZUR.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μάρτιος-Απρίλιος 1989. GΑLILEO. Ο εικονιζόμενος πλοίαρχος πρέπει να είναι ο Ιάκωβος Κορρές.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μάϊος-Ιούνιος 1989. ROMANZA. Ο εικονιζόμενος αξιωματικός είναι ο αξιωματικός προμηθειών (Provisions Master) του Romanza Δημήτρης Βρυώνης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> REINA DEL MAR in Chandris colours! a "photoshop" of course as she never wear them. But was she bought after all?
> 
> The widely known story of REINA DEL MAR goes like that:
>      Παράθεση:
> _Her service with Pacific Steam Navigation Co ended when she completed her last South American voyage in March of 1964. She was refitted for cruising during 1964 and was then chartered to a South African organisation; Max Wilson's Travel Savings Association (TSA), the principle shareholders being Canadian Pacific, Union-Castle and Royal Mail. With Union-Castle Line managing the ship she commenced her first sailing to New York on 10th June 1964. In October Union-Castle Line took over ownership of TSA and in November she was painted in the famous lilac livery of the mailship operators. The Reina was still owned by PSNC and was chartered to Union-Castle for five years. In 1973 she was finally acquired by Union-Castle Line before the charter expired and she traded for a further two years._
> _Source_ 
>  
> But where does Chandris fits into this?
> The photo comes from a 1964 article from greek magazine _Nautika Hronika_ which mentions that she had been bought by Chandris for £3million with the aggreement to charter her back to TSA "until the end of her life"! Chandris also took a 20% share in TSA. The ship would raise the Greek flag in June 1964, crewed with Greeks and renamed accordingly.
> ...


Ellinis

Thanks for this wonderful, detailed analysis of the sale/non-sale of the *Reina del Mar* to Chandris Lines.  Here is now a small article from _Kathimerini_ of November 23, 1963 describing the alleged purchase of the ship!

19631123 Reina del mar.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλο αρθρο του *Εμπρος* απο τις 27 Δεκμβριου 1969 για την *εταιρεια Χανδρη

*19691227 Chandris1.jpg
19691227 Chandris2.jpg
19691227 Chandris3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω αλλο αρθρο του Εμπρος απο τις 15 Νοεμβριου 1969 για την εταιρεια _Χανδρη_ και τους μεταναστες της Αυστραλιας


19691115 Australia1.jpg
19691115 Australia2.jpg

----------


## britanis

here a german prospekt from 1974
th joke is.........i buy it by ebay and it coming from greece :Wink:

----------


## britanis

and the last :Cool:

----------


## morpanos

> Μάρτιος-Απρίλιος 1989. GΑLILEO. Ο εικονιζόμενος πλοίαρχος πρέπει να είναι ο Ιάκωβος Κορρές.


Πραγματι ειναι ο καπεταν Ιακωβος Κορρες απο τη Ναξο,υποδειγμα πλοιαρχου.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Μάϊος-Ιούνιος 1989. ROMANZA. Ο εικονιζόμενος αξιωματικός είναι ο αξιωματικός προμηθειών (Provisions Master) του Romanza Δημήτρης Βρυώνης.


QAM thank you for those wonderful Chandris calendars I too have some of these from the 80's and 90's. Here is an interesting brochure from 1967 featuring Australis and Ellinis doing a South to the Sun programme of cruises from the UK. These cruises were extremely popular with the British market in the late 60's and 70's and lasted right up to the early 80's with Blue Sea Cruises and Sun Cruises (featuring also the Queen Frederica).

Henry. 

scan0467.jpg

scan0468.jpg

scan0469.jpg

scan0470.jpg

scan0471.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

July-August 1989 The Chandris Hotels. Let's not forget the Chandris hotels in Athens, Corfu, Crete and Chios. The one pictured at the top is the Chandris Chios hotel.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

September-October 1989. The Victoria and cruises to the Caribbean.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _
> 
> A Rarely Discussed Chandris Liner_
> 
> _Chimara: The first Chandris liner (1922-24)_
> 
> In the wonderful book by Peter Plowman's _Chandris Liners_ book http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=54710&page=2 one can read just five lines on page 7 about the first Chandris liner (or more accurately passenger ship).   I have now discovered important information on this _Chimara_ or _Heimarra_ as it is spelled in Greek.
> 
> According to Miramar, she was the well known passenger ship _Prinz Heinrich_ built in the _Oderwerke Shipyards_ in 1904 for the _Misdroy Steamship Co_.
> ...


*Prinz Heinrich*, το πρωτο  *Χειμαρρα* και το πρωτο πλοιο του _Χανδρη

_Εδω μια καρτ ποσταλ του πλοιου *Prinz Heinrich* το 1909


Prinz Heinrich7.jpg

The ship *Prinz Heinrich* was the first ship purchased by Chandris. She was named *Heimarra* and was placed on the Piraeus, Aegina, Methana, Poros line and other short routes

Εδω μια καρτ ποσταλ του πλοιου *Prinz Heinrich* το 1914

Prinz Heinrich 1914.jpg

Το πλοιο εκανε ταξιδια απο τον Πειραια στην Πρεβεζα (17/8/1922) και πουληθηκε οριστικα στους Τουρκους στις 18 Μαρτιου 1924

19220817 Heimarra.jpg

19240319 Heimarra.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δύο φωτογραφίες του 1984 από το shipsnostalgia των Noga (Australis), Regina Prima, Ariane και Ellinis παροπλισμένων σον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, πλώρα και πρύμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

My friend Henry and everyone else

It appears that in early 1971, Chandris was considering buying *Carmania* and/or Franconia. In his book _The Chandris Liners and Celebrity Cruises_, Peter Plowman states that:

Ch.jpg

A Greek newspaper of Alexandria, Egypt, _Tahydromos (Courier)_, ha sthe following article on March 19, 1971

19710319 Chandris.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά, η συνεκμετάλευση των Saxonia και Carmania με τη Cunard ήταν ένα από τα αρκετά "σενάρια" που παρουσιάστηκαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΄70.

Μεταξύ αυτών, ήταν η αγορά του Constitution που ακυρώθηκε το 1970,
η αγορά δύο εκ των Cristophoro Colombo, Raffaello και Michelangelo το 1973 για τη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας. 
Είχε προηγηθεί το 1964 η αναγγελία απόκτησης του Reina del Mar που όμως δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε.

Ήταν η "χρυσή εποχή" για την εταιρεία, μιας και η γραμμή της Αυστραλίας απέδιδε μεγάλα κέρδη, και αγόραζε το ένα πλοίο μετά το άλλο...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να ανεβάσω αυτή την νοσταλγική φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο shipsnostalgia των δύο πανέμορφων καραβιών του Χανδρή, the Victoria και Amerikanis στο San Juan το 1986. ¶λλες εποχές όταν οι θάλασσες και τα λιμάνια ήταν γεμάτες ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> ¶λλες εποχές όταν οι θάλασσες και τα λιμάνια ήταν γεμάτες ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ.


…..ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ του Χανδρή θα πρόσθετα έχω φίλε QAM !!! Τουλάχιστον τότε στην Καραϊβική ο Χανδρής είχε και δικούς του ντοκους! :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA;388650]Θα μου επιτρέψετε να ανεβάσω αυτή την νοσταλγική φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο shipsnostalgia των δύο πανέμορφων καραβιών του Χανδρή, the Victoria και Amerikanis στο San Juan το 1986. ¶λλες εποχές όταν οι θάλασσες και τα λιμάνια ήταν γεμάτες ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ./QUOTE]

Dear friends, here are a few  photos I took in San Juan during a cruise on Amerikanis in 1990. There were no less than 3 Chandris ships in port at the same time and they made a great spectacle, especially in the evening ablaze with lights. At that time security was not as strict so I was able to get aboard Victoria and take some photos!

Henry

scan0001.jpg

scan0002.jpg

scan0003.jpg

scan0004.jpg

scan0005.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ah Henry, not only you bring back memories but you make me jealous for not having cruised on board those beauties. These pictures are damaging to my health.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Something that always puzzled me was why the X on the Victoria funnel was diffrent from the rest of the fleet markings. It was flatter and smaller than the other X's . I wonder why, and why it was never replaced. Could it be an attempt to modernize the company logo that was later abandoned? Even the Azur with the much smaller funnel area was sporting the larger format.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Something that always puzzled me was why the X on the Victoria funnel was diffrent from the rest of the fleet markings. It was flatter and smaller than the other X's . I wonder why, and why it was never replaced. Could it be an attempt to modernize the company logo that was later abandoned? Even the Azur with the much smaller funnel area was sporting the larger format.


I think this was purely coincidental or perhaps cosmetic to merge in with  the slightly curved back funnel shape of the Victoria. I heard somewhere that in the case of Britanis and/or Ellinis the actual 'M's from their Matson Line days were used to create the white Chandris X which was later welded back on to the funnel...........Interesting point QAM !

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

I have searched every publication related to the Victoria or Chandris and nowhere is there an explanation. It is quite a deviation from the standard X and even later with newer acquirements (Galileo, the Azur) was never repeated. Even the "bible" of Peter Plowman does not mention anything. Maybe you are right and was an inspiration, unique for that particular vessel.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends here are some photos taken from an original Chandris Lines calendar of 1967 from my collection. The aerial shot of Australis is especially beautiful as there are not many of these around. Also the Ellinis photo at what seems to be the port of Southampton (I might be wrong!). The other two are taken at Valletta harbour in Malta which is always a dramatic backdrop.

Dedicated to my good friends Ellinis and TSS Apollon. Also for Nicholas Peppas, QAM, Roi and Gtogias

Henry.

scan0001.jpg

scan0002.jpg

scan0003.jpg

scan0004.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends here are some photos taken from an original Chandris Lines calendar of 1967 from my collection. The aerial shot of Australis is especially beautiful as there are not many of these around. Also the Ellinis photo at what seems to be the port of Southampton (I might be wrong!). The other two are taken at Valletta harbour in Malta which is always a dramatic backdrop.
> 
> Dedicated to my good friends Ellinis and TSS Apollon. Also for Nicholas Peppas, QAM, Roi and Gtogias
> 
> Henry.
> 
> scan0001.jpg
> 
> scan0002.jpg
> ...



Dear Henry

These are of incredible beauty.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  The first photo is stunning

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Henry thank you for these rare pictures of real ships owned by the company that was (and still is as Celebrity Cruises) a school for other successful cruise companies.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Chandris ship* in Kusadasi

From the ebay-like Turkish site http://koleksiyon.gittigidiyor.com/K...al_W0QQkatZZfo

KUSADASI.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, thank you for this lovely postcard of Chandris Cruises 'Fiesta' in Kusadasi. She was one of my favourite CC ships and a beautifully converted Isle of Man Steam Packet ferry (Mona's Queen).

Its also interesting to see how much ports have changed over the years and Kusadasi looks much smaller and quaint compared with the present day skyline (must be late 60's early 70's I suppose)

Thanks so much for sharing
All the best
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

AMERIKANIS και THE VICTORIA παρέα στο τέρμιναλ του San Juan το 1987. 
Όταν υπήρχε ακόμη έντονη παρουσία ελληνικών κρουαζιερόπλοιων στην Καραϊβική... πριν έρθη η εποχή των mega κρουαζιερόπλοιων και των εταιριών-κολοσσών.

victoria-amerikanis.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> The ship *Prinz Heinrich* was the first ship purchased by Chandris. She was named *Heimarra* and was placed on the Piraeus, Aegina, Methana, Poros line and other short routes


Although ΗΕΙΜΑRRΑ was John Chandri's first ship, it was not the first passenger ship of the Chandris family... 
By the mid-1910’s Anthony Chandris was already involved in the coastal passenger trade. 
In 1914 Anthony Chandris bought the first Chandris passenger ship, the MACEDONIA, which he retained until 1920, operating her under the banner of “Sporades Hellenic Steamship”.
In 1916 he had acquired a share on the passenger steamer THESSALONIKI which he sold a few months later.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα αυτές τις δύο διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις για κρουαζιέρες της εταιρίας Χανδρή και υπερπόντιους προορισμούς στον ετήσιο τουριστικό οδηγό του ΕΟΤ Tourism in Greece, 1967 και 1969.
I found these two Chandris Cruises and Chandris Lines vintage advertisements for cruises and Atlantic, Pacific crossings on the Greek National Tourist Organisation publication entitled "Tourism in Greece", 1967 and 1969.

CHANDRIS_1969.jpg CHANDRIS_1967.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οι διαφημίσεις των εταιριών Chandris Lines και Chandris Cruises τις δεκαετίες του 60 και 70 ήταν πολλές και παντού. Στην Ελλάδα διαφημιζόντουσαν κάθε χρόνο στα λευκώματα του ΕΟΤ με πολλές και διαφορετικές καταχωρήσεις. Βρήκα ακόμα μερικές και τις ανεβάζω εδώ προς τέρψη των φίλων των Χανδρέϊκων πλοίων. Δύο της Chandris Lines του 1967 και 1971 αντίστοιχα, και μία της Chandris Cruises η οποία ανακοινώνει ότι το 1972 θα ξεκινήσει έναν νέο θεσμό το cruise and stay, που στην συνέχεια με τόση επιτυχία συνέχισε χρησιμοποιώντας συνδυασμό κρουαζιέρας με τα πλοία της και εβδομαδιαίας παραμονής σε ένα από τα ξενοδοχεία Χανδρή στην Αθήνα, Κέρκυρα, Κρήτη και Χίο:

Chandris_Lines_1967.jpg 

Chandris_Lines_1971.jpg

Chandris_1971.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οι διαφημίσεις των εταιριών Chandris Lines και Chandris Cruises τις δεκαετίες του 60 και 70 ήταν πολλές και παντού. ..........Δύο της Chandris Lines του 1967 και 1971 αντίστοιχα, και μία της Chandris Cruises η οποία ανακοινώνει ότι το 1972 θα ξεκινήσει έναν νέο θεσμό το cruise and stay, που στην συνέχεια με τόση επιτυχία συνέχισε χρησιμοποιώντας συνυασμό κρουαζιέρας με τα πλοία της και εβδομαδιαίας παραμονής σε ένα από τα ξενοδοχεία Χανδρή στην Αθήνα, Κέρκυρα, Κρήτη και Χίο:


Και να σκεφτουμε οτι αυτα τα ωραια μας τα προσφερε προ 40 ετων...

----------


## Ellinis

"Ωραία" πλώρη του έφτιαξε ο καλλιτέχνης του ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ 8) !

Να και μια φωτογραφία με δυο από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που αναφέρει η διαφήμιση.
Το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ και το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ ποζάρουν αρόδο στη Ρόδο. 

regina prima-romantica.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία ¶ρη από τα χρόνια της αθωότητας. Στην Ελληνική ταινία "Κάτι κουρασμένα παληκάρια" με τον Λάμπρο Κωσταντάρα, υπάρχει ένα πλάνο στη Ρόδο όπου φαίνεται από πίσω αρόδο το Ρομάντικα, ακριβώς όπως στη φωτογραφία παραπάνω.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, do any of you Chandris fans have or know anyone who has any of the following detailed deck plans of the Chandris Cruises ships Fantasia, Fiesta and Romantica.

These are very rare and I came across them in ebay some time ago but unfortunately I did not bid high enough and I lost them and have never seen them again. Although I have many deck plans of all Chandris Cruises ships they are the simplified version that appear in the brochures but these were more detailed and they open out just like the ones they printed for Chandris Lines larger ships (Ellinis, Britanis, Patris etc.)

If anyone can supply me with a scan of these deck plans I would be extremely grateful!
Many thanks and all the best for 2013
Henry.

chandris deck plans.jpgchandris deck plans covers.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη ειναι μια ενδιαφερουσα ανακοινωση απο την _Αργω_ του Μαρτιου 1976. Ολα τα πλοια του *Χανδρη* αναφερονται, ακομη και το Bon Vivant!

19760300 Chamdris Argo.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το CHARLTON PRIDE του Χανδρή είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση γιατί ενώ αρκετά φορτηγοποστάλια μετασκευάστηκαν σε επιβατηγά, ο Χανδρής μετέτρεψε αυτό το οπλιταγωγό σε φορτηγό.

Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1941 για το Βρετανικό Υπουργείο Μεταφορών Πολεμού στα ναυπηγεία Barclay, Curle & Co της Γλασκώβης. Αν και αρχικά είχε σχεδιαστεί ως φορτηγό ολοκληρώθηκε με το όνομα EMPIRE PRIDE ως οπλιταγωγό με χώρους για 1600 στρατιώτες. 

Empire Pride by A Duncan.jpg
Φωτο A.Duncan

Το πλοίο συμμετείχε στις αποβάσεις στη Μαδαγασκάρη, στη βόρεια Αφρική, στη Σικελία και στη Νότιο Γαλλία. 
Συνέχισε ως οπλιταγωγό και μετά τον πόλεμο, όπως το βλέπουμε παρακάτω σε πιο ανοιχτά χρώματα ίσως για να βελτιωθεί η θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό του αφού ταξίδευε προς την Άπω Ανατολή και τη Μεσόγειο.

Empire Pride1.jpg EMPIREPRIDE1941.jpg
πηγή

Το 1954 πουλήθηκε στη βρετανική θυγατρική του Χανδρή, τη Charlton Steamship, και στάλθηκε στη Γερμανία όπου μετετράπη στο φορτηγό CHARLTON PRIDE. Έτσι το βλέπουμε σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του 1955, με τα σινιάλα που είχαν τα φορτηγά του Χανδρή και αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο από τον ωκεανό...

charlton pride at vancouver.jpg
πηγή

Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε το 1956 στη Donaldson Line και ως CALGARIA έκανε πλόες στο βόρειο Ατλαντικό με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 12 επιβατών. 

CALGARIA1941.jpg
πηγή

Το 1963 το πλοίο ξαναπέρασε στην ελληνική Fortaleza Cia.Nav. και μετονομάστηκε EMBASSY αλλά μόνο για ένα ταξίδι. Φόρτωσε παλιοσίδερα στο Λίβερπουλ και κατέληξε στο Χονγκ Κόνγκ για να διαλυθεί και το ίδιο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα ένα καράβι των Χανδρήδων, το Favorita (1964-1968), άγνωστο στην Ελλάδα που πέρασε από την εταιρία χωρίς να μετασκευαστεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Εδώ στην Σρι Λάνκα το 1967.


url=http://www.shipspotting.com/]ShipSpotting.com[/url]

© JohnWH


πηγή shipspotting.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πριν από λίγες ημέρες έφυγε από την ζωή η Μυρτώ Χανδρή,αν δεν κάνω λάθος,χήρα του μακαρίτη Δημητρίου Χανδρή των μικρών κρουαζιεροπλοίων.Η μεταστάσα είχε αναπτύξει φιλανθρωπικό έργο.
Τα συλλυπητήρια μας στην οικογένεια Χανδρή.

----------


## Gallos952

*Romanza for Gastager-Tours,
a sparkling german advert.*
JF@Paris.fr

Chandris Romanza.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΧΑΝΔΡΗ: ΠΛOIA, AKINHTA, EPΓA TEXNHΣ… H «αυτοκρατορία» των 600 εκατ. δολ.
*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/apopsis/afieroma...4%ce%bf%cf%81/ .

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα άγνωστο πλοίο που πέρασε από την πρακτόρευση του Γιάννη Χανδρή, του πατέρα δηλαδή των Αντώνη και Δημήτρη. Το TESHILAT έκανε το 1919 το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά-Ικαρία-Σάμο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Αλικαρνασό, έχοντας τουρκική σημαία.
teshilat1.jpg

Για αυτό και σε ένα τουλάχιστον δρομολόγιο του δεν πήρε επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα.
teshilat 19.jpg

Η ταυτότητα του πλοίου παραμένει υπό διερεύνηση. Στο άρθρο "Λείες Πολέμου" γράφαμε με τον Κώστα Θωκταρίδη: 



> ... στη Θεσσαλονίκη εδράζονταν [...] και τα εξοπλισμένα ρυμουλκά «Surat», «*Teshilat*» και «Κaterin». Κατά την απελευθέρωση της πόλης από τον Ελληνικό Στρατό, στις 27 Οκτωβρίου / 9 Νοεμβρίου 1912, στο λιμάνι της παρέμεναν και τα πέντε τουρκικά σκάφη. Τα ρυμουλκά είχαν στο μεταξύ αφοπλιστεί και υψώσει τη γαλλική σημαία προκειμένου να αποφύγουν την αιχμαλωσία. [...] Όσο για τα τουρκικά ρυμουλκά «Selanik», «Surat», «Τeshilat» και «Katerin» που είχαν υψώσει τη γαλλική σημαία, απέπλευσαν στις 27 Νοεμβρίου / 10 Δεκεμβρίου από τη Θεσσαλονίκη με προορισμό τα Δαρδανέλλια. Στα ανοιχτά της Λήμνου, ελληνικά πολεμικά εντόπισαν τα σκάφη και προέβησαν σε νηοψία αλλά τελικά τους επετράπη να συνεχίσουν την πορεία τους. Όταν την επομένη έφτασαν στα Δαρδανέλλια, ύψωσαν ξανά την τουρκική σημαία και επανεντάχθηκαν στον Τουρκικό Στόλο.


Το τι απέγινε το TESHILAT είναι άγνωστο. Μια πιθανότητα πάντως είναι να είναι το ίδιο που πρακτόρευε το 1919 ο Γιάννης Χανδρής.

----------


## tripontikas

Συγκινητικα και εκπληκτικα οσα διαβαζω για ΧΑΝΔΡΗ . Απο το ναυτικο μουσειο Χιου εχω τραβηξει (αν θυμαμαι σωστα ) , φωτογραφια φορτηγο πλοιο του ΧΑΝΔΡΗ . Ειναι δεμενο προς την ακτη Ξαβεριου (καρβουνοσκαλα) .Πισω φαινεται το Χατζηκυριακειο ορφανοτροφειο ,σε εποχη που δεν υπηρχαν αλλα κτιρια γυρω .Αν εντοπισω που την εχω θα την αναρτησω .

Επισης καταπληκτικα ειναι τα διαφορα ενημερωτικα φυλαδια εποχης .

Απο την δεκαετια του ''60 , ενα μικρουλι μπλοκακι που κυκλοφορησε τοτε .Ο πατερας μου το εχει ραψει με μπλε κλωστη , επειδη ειχε μισοδιαλυθει . Οταν τυχαινει να βρεθουμε στην πυλη 1 και βλεπει τα θηρια της CELEBRITY  απεναντι , με το ''Χ '' στην τζιμινιερα , συνηθως λεει δυο πραγματα .( που λογω ηλικιας , δυσκολευεται λιγο στις σκεψεις ) .

1 . Να παμε απεναντι να δειξουμε στους επιβατες , το μπλοκακι που παντα εχει στην μεσα τσεπι .
2 . Αυτα ( τα καραβια ) θα ειναι του Τονυ ,( οχι του Μιμη ). Ειναι μεγαλα σαν αυτα της Αυστραλιας .

IMG_20170412_102753.jpgIMG_20170412_095607.jpgIMG_20170412_095509.jpg 

Μεσα αναγραφονται οι διευθυνσεις των γραφειων .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> βλεπει τα θηρια της CELEBRITY  απεναντι , με το ''Χ '' στην τζιμινιερα


Μόνο το Χ έμεινε στη τσιμινιέρα κ απ' όσο ξέρω οι Χανδρήδες είναι στο ΔΣ της εταιρείας.

Φίλε,αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είμαστε πατριώτες.Ρώτησε τον πατέρα σου,έχει κάνει με τον καπτα-Ματθαίο Κοράκη;

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ανακοίνωση αγοράς μιας θαλαμηγού στην Αμερική τον Ιούλιο του 1917 που θα έπαιρνε το όνομα ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ. Η αγορά πιθανότατα να μην ολοκληρώθηκε, αφού δεν ταξίδεψε τότε κάποιο τέτοιο πλοίο για τους αδελφούς Χανδρή. Ίσως να έπαιξε ρόλο οτι οι ΗΠΑ είχαν μπει πριν τρεις μήνες στον Α' Παγκόσμιο και ίσως αυτό να σήμανε και την επίταξη του σκάφους.

demokratia chandris.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

One of my jewels, this great broschure:

galileo galilei.jpg

SS GALILEO GALILEI by Chandris

Cheers

Dimas / Ship's Agent

----------


## Ellinis

Ίσως το μικρότερο πλοίο που έφερε το σινιάλο του Χανδρή, η λάντζα ΕΛΒΕΣ Ι που εξυπηρετούσε τους εργαζόμενους που δούλευαν στο ναυπηγείο της εταιρείας στο Αμπελάκι. 
elves 1.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι του φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick και τραβήχτηκε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80.
Στο σκάφος έχουμε αναφερθεί ξανά: 



> Λοιπόν βρήκα μια άκρη για αυτή την "παντόφλα" των  ναυπηγείων Χανδρή. Το 1965 φτιάχτηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ελληνικές Ναυπηγικές  & Βιομηχανικές Επιχειρήσεις στα Αμπελάκια ένα πορθμείο για  λογαριασμό της ίδιας επιχείρησης και πήρε το όνομα ΕΛΒΕΣ ΙΙΙ. Οι  διαστάσεις του ήταν μόλις 18 Χ 6 μέτρα.
> Το 1969 τα ναυπηγεία πήραν το όνομα "Ναυπηγεία Χανδρή" και το μικρό  σκάφος προφανώς πήρε τα χρώματα που ανέφερε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Το 1982 το  πορθμείο πουλήθηκε στην ΑΓΕΤ Ηρακλής και μετονομάστηκε ΑΡΓΩ. Στις 25  Δεκεμβρίου 1986 το καραβάκι βυθίστηκε στο Αλιβέρι όταν έπεσε πάνω του  ένα μότορσιπ. Τελικά ανελκύστηκε το 1987 και διαλύθηκε.
> Κρίνοντας από το "ΙΙΙ" πρέπει να υπήρχαν και ΕΛΒΕΣ Ι & ΙΙ αλλά δεν  ξέρω αν ήταν και αυτά πορθμείο ή άλλου τύπου σκάφη.

----------


## npapad

Στοιχεία για το ΕΛΒΕΣ ΙΙΙ (details about ELBES III) *εδώ/here*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αρκετά...χανδρήδικο θα έλεγα το Ships Monthly Ioυνίου με ένα άρθρο που ασχολείται με την ιστορία των Chandris Lines/Cruises κ την μετέξέλιξη σε Celebrity Cruises κ ένα άλλο γιά το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΤΗΕ VICTORIA.
Aμφότερα τα άρθρα με πολλές φωτό.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Which issue of Ships Monthly is this a new one Victor ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Which issue of Ships Monthly is this a new one Victor ?


June 2018 Henry.It has circulated at Piraeus.

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Chandris Lines & Chandris Cruises has a special place in my heart as a shiplover.

Here is a special edition about Chandris Lines & Chandris Cruises from the Finnish shipping magazine ULKOMATALAN.

It is in Finnish language, but the pictures only are worth to watch!

examples:

Screenshot_2019-12-27 Ulkomatala 6 2015(20).png Screenshot_2019-12-27 Ulkomatala 6 2015(1).png Screenshot_2019-12-27 Ulkomatala 6 2015(6).png

and here the link:

http://ulkomatala.net/magazine/UM_2015-6.pdf

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Very interesting and quite collectionable my friend!

----------


## alkeos

Το προσπέκτους που είχα πάρει από τη ρεσεψιόν του ξενοδοχείου Χανδρής στη Χίο και είχα υποσχεθεί στο φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ ΧΙΩΤΗ... Αυτό που δε θυμόμουν καλά ήταν ότι ήταν "μόνο" 24 σελίδες. Επίσης είχα πάρει και ένα 4σέλιδο στα γερμανικά για μια συγκεκριμένη κρουαζιέρα από Ν. Υόρκη και ένα 8σέλιδο που περιλάμβανε κρουαζιέρα του BRITANIS. Τα "βιβλία" ήταν ένα 52 σελίδων της Celebrity του 1996 και ένα 76 σελίδων πάλι της Celebrity του 1997, αυτά από κάποιο πρακτορείο, δε θυμάμαι που. Εδώ ανεβάζω μόνο αυτά που πήρα από τη Χίο, γιατί περιλαμβάνουν την FANTASY / CHANDRIS CRUISES που είναι "ιστορικές" εταιρείες.

C1.jpg C2.jpg C5.jpg C6.jpg C7.jpg

Υ.Γ. Ψάχνοντας στο αρχείο μου βρήκα φυλλάδια της HOLLAND AMERICA, της CUNARD, της ROC που είχα ξεχάσει την ύπαρξή τους. Και ο "βασιλιάς" των προσπέκτους, όσον αφορά το μέγεθος, ένα της COSTA που είχα πάρει στην Ιταλία, ένας "τόμος' κοντά 300 σελίδες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το προσπέκτους που είχα πάρει από τη ρεσεψιόν του ξενοδοχείου Χανδρής στη Χίο και είχα υποσχεθεί στο φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ ΧΙΩΤΗ... Αυτό που δε θυμόμουν καλά ήταν ότι ήταν "μόνο" 24 σελίδες. Επίσης είχα πάρει και ένα 4σέλιδο στα γερμανικά για μια συγκεκριμένη κρουαζιέρα από Ν. Υόρκη και ένα 8σέλιδο που περιλάμβανε κρουαζιέρα του BRITANIS. Τα "βιβλία" ήταν ένα 52 σελίδων της Celebrity του 1996 και ένα 76 σελίδων πάλι της Celebrity του 1997, αυτά από κάποιο πρακτορείο, δε θυμάμαι που. Εδώ ανεβάζω μόνο αυτά που πήρα από τη Χίο, γιατί περιλαμβάνουν την FANTASY / CHANDRIS CRUISES που είναι "ιστορικές" εταιρείες.
> 
> C1.jpg C2.jpg C5.jpg C6.jpg C7.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ψάχνοντας στο αρχείο μου βρήκα φυλλάδια της HOLLAND AMERICA, της CUNARD, της ROC που είχα ξεχάσει την ύπαρξή τους. Και ο "βασιλιάς" των προσπέκτους, όσον αφορά το μέγεθος, ένα της COSTA που είχα πάρει στην Ιταλία, ένας "τόμος' κοντά 300 σελίδες.


Eυχαριστώ. Τπτ από ΜΕRIDIAN δεν είχε; 300 σελίδες! Πραγματικά ολόκληρος τόμος! Κ τον έδιναν free? Φαντάζομαι με το internet θα έχουν σταματήσει αυτά.
Εγώ γιά την Costa έπαιρνα υλικό από τον πράκτορα στον Πειραιά.Αλλά κ έγραφα σε εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό.Ανταπόκριση υπήρχε.Φυσικά τώρα λόγω διαδικτύου δεν έχει νόημα αυτό.

----------


## alkeos

> Eυχαριστώ. Τπτ από ΜΕRIDIAN δεν είχε; 300 σελίδες! Πραγματικά ολόκληρος τόμος! Κ τον έδιναν free? Φαντάζομαι με το internet θα έχουν σταματήσει αυτά.
> Εγώ γιά την Costa έπαιρνα υλικό από τον πράκτορα στον Πειραιά.Αλλά κ έγραφα σε εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό.Ανταπόκριση υπήρχε.Φυσικά τώρα λόγω διαδικτύου δεν έχει νόημα αυτό.


Φυσικά και είχε για το MERIDIAN (όπως καταλαβαίνεις η φωτο καλύπτει δύο σελίδες)

MER1.jpgMER2.jpg

Και το deck plan του

MER DE 1.jpgMER DE 2.jpg

Για το VICTORIA και το AZUR μόνο προγράμματα κρουαζιερών είχε η συγκεκριμένη μπροσούρα.

Γενικότερα όσον αφορά τη συλλογή φυλλαδίων, αναγκαστικά η τακτική μου ήταν η εξής πάνω κάτω: για τις "μεγάλες" ακτοπλοϊκές και τις εταιρείες κρουαζιέρας, "καλυπτόμουν" από τα πρακτορεία της Θεσσαλονίκης. Για μικρότερες ακτοπλοϊκές της Αδριατικής και της Κύπρου έβρισκα στα τουριστικά πρακτορεία πέριξ του Συντάγματος - κατέβαινα Αθήνα έτσι κι αλλιώς τουλάχιστον μια φορά το χρόνο. Έχω στη συλλογή μου φυλλάδια από σχεδόν κάθε απίθανη εταιρεία - κομήτη της Αδριατικής, κυρίως της δεκαετίας του '90, απ' αυτές που δρομολογούσαν για λίγους μήνες βαπόρια που απευθύνονταν κυρίως σε Τούρκους μετανάστες της Δ. Ευρώπης και low budget Ιταλούς τουρίστες ή που δε βρίσκαν εισιτήριο τα καλοκαίρια στις "μεγάλες" εταιρείες. Περιπτώσεις εταιρειών που μπορεί να ανήκαν στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη και κάθε χρονιά να άλλαζαν εμπορική ονομασία, πέρα απ' αυτήν των βαποριών τους. Τέλος, για τις κυκλαδίτικες που στο κάτω κάτω δεν είχαν πολυανάγκη τα φυλλάδια (πολλές φορές μονόφυλλα, άντε και κάνα δυο σελίδες, π.χ. περιπτώσεις Αγαπητών, Βεντουραίων κ.α.) μάζευα απ' τα πρακτορεία του Πειραιά όταν είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω. Συν φυσικά και ό,τι έβρισκα σε πρακτορεία στα μέρη όπου ταξίδευα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φυσικά και είχε για το MERIDIAN (όπως καταλαβαίνεις η φωτο καλύπτει δύο σελίδες)
> 
> MER1.jpgMER2.jpg
> 
> Και το deck plan του
> 
> MER DE 1.jpgMER DE 2.jpg
> 
> Για το VICTORIA και το AZUR μόνο προγράμματα κρουαζιερών είχε η συγκεκριμένη μπροσούρα.
> ...


Τι κρίμα που δεν πρόλαβες τα μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια του Χανδρή...
Το MERIDIAN το κακοποίησαν με την μετασκευή.Ως GALILEO αυτό κ το αδελφό ήταν πανέμορφα.
Τέλη δεκαετίας 70 με μέσα 80 έβγαινα συστηματικά γιά συλλογή φυλλαδίων/φωτό σε εταιρείες κ πρακτορεία του Πειραιά  ( ΕΓ/ΟΓ κ Κ/Ζ ) . Αθήνα πήγαινα λιγότερο γιατί οι αποστάσεις είναι μεγάλες κ οι πηγές ανάλογα λίγες.Μετά λόγω υποχρεώσεων αυτό ατόνισε αλλά ακόμα κ σήμερα δεν λέω όχι σε ό,τι μου τύχει.Σημαντική πηγή ήταν/ θα είναι εκθέσεις όπως τα Ποσειδώνια αλλά κ τουριστικές με υλικό συγκεντρωμένο ή που δεν διατίθεται αλλού.
Γενικά ήταν θέμα ατόμου ή της κατάλληλης στιγμής που΄έπεφτες γιά να μαζέψεις πράμα.Ήταν άνθρωποι πρόθυμοι να δώσουν ή να ξεφορτωθούν χαρτούρα.Ήταν άλλοι πάλι αρνητικοί ή σου έδιναν κάτι γιά να σε ξεφορτωθούν.Κάποτε μου είπαν κάπου στο Σύνταγμα "κύριε,χαρτιά μαζεύετε;;" Φυσικά κ εγώ μάζευα κ από τα μέρη που ταξίδευα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο Ships Monthly τεύχος Ιουνίου έχει ένα πολυσέλιδο, ενδιαφέρον άρθρο με πολλές φωτογραφίες κ στοιχεία γιά τα μετέπειτα ΒΡΙΤΑΝΙΣ,ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ καθώς κ γιά το τρίτο μέλος του τρίο το HOMERIC της Ηοme Lines.Tι βαπορια,Θεέ μου!!!

----------

